
John Carmack mentioned Rust as modern PL choice - valand
https://mobile.twitter.com/ID_AA_Carmack/status/1299574198365495297
======
rvz
...And the (HN) crowd goes wild. (Again)

~~~
topspin
Yeah, they went really wild in here........

